# How Do You...



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

...clean your fridge  

I can't seem to ever get mine "right" interested to see how and what other people use to clean theirs  

xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What would be 'right'?   in your eyes

I only clean mine with warm soapy water and once a week a chopped up lemon to get rid of lingering smells

How do you clean yours?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I use a spray cleaner & then wash it down with bicarb in some warm water


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V hot (need it to get rid of chocolate) soapy water, wash up the shelves, dry down. Lemon too if I have any......


----------

